# Chp 5-28



## hengstthomas (Mar 11, 2006)

Fished around CHP againg in the canoe and Drew took the front seat . We had a steady pick of fish all night and we both limited out. We went right at the flatties and Drew had a 19" in the first few minutes then we picked off a bunch of TB's . Just before ebb tide we went to get some bait and we caught 5 bluefish (12" to 18") and 4 schoolie stripers and as many shad as we could deal with....Leave your rod hanging in the water and do something else you'd have a shad tugging on it right on top at the side of the canoe...We watch and listened to fish feed and crash the surface right at the canoe and way out in the dark we heard some commotion that leads me to think that there are some big fish chasing those bunker and shad we hear in the distance.At one stop we saw stripers just under the surface feeding heavily so we quietly drifted through them and got a great show and when I decided to move to position us I had a striper run smack into the oar...Shocked the he!! out of me. We get enough shad and go back to flatties and I get a 19.25" soon after Drew gets an 18.5" and then I get 2 more a 23" and a 20.5"..the bite gets tough and we get tb's for our efforts...One last move produces another 23" for me and a 20" for Drew giving us both limits. A few casts later I land a keeper trout that was just 13" so back she went. Sun starts to rise and the wind picks up causing swells and waves and we decide to cal it a day.
Oh I forgot to mention the 4 to 5 foot sandsharks we caught..I think I got 3 and Drew got atleast 5....What a pain they are.


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

You are the man!


----------



## fishbait (Nov 11, 2005)

Dang Thomas,

You gotta put me on some of them flatties. I'm heading your way this weekend.


----------



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

fishbait said:


> Dang Thomas,
> 
> You gotta put me on some of them flatties. I'm heading your way this weekend.


----------



## Huntsman (Mar 6, 2003)

Friday nite.. CHP or bust... C Ya there T -


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*awesome*

Great job. Congrats on the catch.


----------



## nine ought (Jan 19, 2007)

*Nice*

Flatties Nice.


----------



## TreednNC (Jul 1, 2005)

Fishin Mo-sheen


----------

